# Meme Worthy.



## Bitter Jeweler

.




















.


----------



## pixmedic

#2 is "I tawt I taw a putty tat"


----------



## 480sparky

Are we supposed to make memes out of these?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Only if you want to. Otherwise, no.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Love it!


----------



## panblue

Definately meme worthy, LOL


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## panblue

excellent stuff


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Pallycow




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Pallycow




----------



## jwbryson1

This thread FTW!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## manicmike

This thread is full of win.


----------



## Pallycow

Do we have permission to post these memes created in this thread, in appropriate moments within the forum?


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Pallycow said:


> Do we have permission to post these memes created in this thread, in appropriate moments within the forum?



Hmmmm...sure? I mean, I have no problem someone posting a meme they created, but what about you posting Sparky's?
Sparky, and anyone else...are all these under free sharing license? I mean, they're memes after all, they are meant to be shared, no?


"By posting a meme in this thread, you agree to..."


----------



## panblue

These are your images originally Bitter?


----------



## 480sparky

Bitter Jeweler said:


> "By posting a meme in this thread, you agree to..."




.....receiving payment?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

panblue said:


> These are your images originally Bitter?





Yes.


----------



## panblue

I'm cool


----------



## panblue

Thanks for the pictures and the laughs; appreciated!


----------



## 480sparky

I'm cool with it too,

















as long as the royalty checks keep rolling in.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

It's a group effort!


----------



## Pallycow

I'm poor, so I'll just have to resort to posting my own created meme, with the disclaimer along the lines of..

"bitters bird, my words."


----------



## thetrue

Pallycow said:


> I'm poor, so I'll just have to resort to posting my own created meme, with the disclaimer along the lines of..
> 
> "bitters bird, my words."


Yep, that sounds great.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

*meh* I don't need credit for the image if used as a meme.


----------



## unpopular

Disappointed bird meme:


----------



## AgentDrex

Come on, no one capitalized on the obvious?  Alright then!  AgentDrex for the win! (Okay, so this one would only be funny here at TPF and those who know of David's brilliant work but still, hilarious).


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan




----------



## tevo

As someone born after 1990, how the previous generation interprets memes is hilarious to me.


----------



## Overread

You guys



Rotanimod said:


>



I'm blaming you fully for all the fallout from this thread Bitter


----------



## Pallycow




----------



## tevo




----------



## Robin_Usagani




----------



## Frequency

I just could not understand what is going on.... :scratch:
 What is a _meme_ like? What is _SRSLY_ ?


----------



## AgentDrex

tevo's meme for the win!!!


----------



## 480sparky

Frequency said:


> I just could not understand what is going on.... :scratch:
> What is a _meme_ like? What is _SRSLY_ ?




Meme.

SRSLY = Seriously.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Sparky very much


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## pgriz

Who knew that we had such talent here?!!  Spark of genius + cloudsource = WIN!  Hope this becomes a 100-page classic.


----------



## Overread




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Derrel




----------



## Lenny2774

*Lenny:  I have created a new thread for you in the Beginner's Forum .  Please do not hijack other posters threads.  Thanks!  *


----------



## unpopular

^^ are you new to the internetz as well?

(i'll keep this post here, i needs me them likes. i need them or i'll explode)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Lenny2774 said:


> I am a new to DSLR . Had just recently purchased Nikon D7000 with 18-200mm f3.5-5.6 lens . I was trying to learn the best way to take a picture at morning fogy day over the lake . I had set my camera to Aperture Priority mode ,ISO 100 , F11 , and exposure compensation to +1 .i am shooting at RAW  so white balance set to Programmed SHADE . Composition set to Landscape .
> Anyone can tell me if I am on the right track ? Or what's the best way to shoot during morning fog ?









Lenny, it's best to start your own discussion thread in an appropriate area, for best results.


----------



## 480sparky

Lenny2774 said:


> I am a new to DSLR . Had just recently purchased Nikon D7000 with 18-200mm f3.5-5.6 lens . I was trying to learn the best way to take a picture at morning fogy day over the lake . I had set my camera to Aperture Priority mode ,ISO 100 , F11 , and exposure compensation to +1 .i am shooting at RAW  so white balance set to Programmed SHADE . Composition set to Landscape .
> Anyone can tell me if I am on the right track ? Or what's the best way to shoot during morning fog ?


----------



## panblue

480sparky said:


>



"Center-weighted average"


----------



## panblue

Historically, there is a great PHOTO PERSON Y U NO SPOT METER meme from unpopular, somewhere in a past thread. :thumbup:

Stoner/10 Guy maybe also be an amateur photographer as well, who knows?


----------



## AgentDrex

Creepy bird much?


----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## unpopular

yeah. i have it bookmarked


----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## AgentDrex

sparky is responsible for wet spot in drex's pants...


----------



## 480sparky

AgentDrex said:


> sparky is responsible for wet spot in drex's pants...



TMI, dude.  TMI.


----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## unpopular

^^^^


----------



## unpopular




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## AgentDrex

Don't Panasonic all over the place sanyo


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## 480sparky

AgentDrex said:


> View attachment 27855



Why won't you photograph my wedding.........._ for free?  And give me the original files (after you've edited them all!) on a CD?  Everyone on Craigslist does!

_


----------



## thetrue




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## thetrue

Holy hell sparky, it almost look like you typed that one in Russian for a second!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## snowbear




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## pixmedic

Finally had to join in the fun...good times. good times.

View attachment 27929


----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## snowbear




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## AgentDrex

480sparky said:


>



Now you're just hitting below the belt!  By the way, you may "like" my facebook page by following the link in my signature....


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## AgentDrex

View attachment 28138


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## jamesbjenkins




----------



## jamesbjenkins




----------



## jamesbjenkins




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## mishele




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## manicmike

480sparky said:


>



Few things make me literally lol. This was one of those.


----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## ash12783




----------



## pixmedic

View attachment 28399


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully




----------



## AgentDrex

View attachment 28419


----------



## Dave Devoid




----------



## otherprof

"One of them must be a chicken!"


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## pixmedic

View attachment 28492


----------



## pixmedic

View attachment 28494


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## pixmedic

View attachment 28508


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## pgriz

Sparky, have you considered joining Bitter in a new business venture?  A meme app for those who are inspirationally-challenged?  I'm thinking it'll have legs.


----------



## 480sparky

pgriz said:


> Sparky, have you considered joining Bitter in a new business venture?  A meme app for those who are inspirationally-challenged?  I'm thinking it'll have legs.



Nah.  I already own two businesses.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## laynea24

Sparky, you are hilarious!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

You folks re crazy! Funny stuff.

Sparky has too much time on his ands!


----------



## 480sparky

They come to me at work.  I have a hard time remembering them when I get home.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## John27

Derrel said:


>



These are cracking me up.

Okay Derrel, you are going to have to explain this one to me.  I get it's a jab at Canon L glass (I kind of got a um.. er.. hint.. that you don't like Canon from you in a few posts hehehe).  But.. I don't get the jab! LOL.  Over my head I guess.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

With wishes to PixelRabbit:


----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## pixmedic

View attachment 44731


----------



## YvetteC

Best thread ever...




DSC_6142 by Yvette C., on Flickr


  I realize this isn't an actual Meme but I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Allenc873




----------



## Tim Tucker




----------

